# Question about german shepherd neck size



## Aston (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey guys  not sure if this is the right place to ask questions. (if not then just redirect me).

I have a 6 months old german shepherd. his neck size is about 50-55 cm.

can anyone tell me (approximately) how big would it get? i cant decide what collar size to get.

Thanks


----------



## shantinath1000 (Mar 18, 2014)

I found that rather than buying a collar for the size Myah will become it made more sense to buy a collar for the size she is. I would buy the largest collar that fit properly and adjusted up as time went on. I also found the best way to size the collar is on the dog. they can have so much hair and flappy (is that even a word) necks that measuring was not working. I noticed that the collar for every day wear is very loose but her training collar is much snugger.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Hello! All dogs are different, their neck sizes will not be the same, so I doubt anyone can say for sure how big his neck will be. I recently bought a 23" fur saver for my boy, he turns 9 months today, and I know I will have to get a larger one soon, as he is still growing. Measure your dogs neck, add a couple of inches.. Good luck! Photo's please....


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I asked this too when Hans was a puppy.
Impossible to predict that, I was told.


----------



## Aston (Mar 19, 2015)

Well i basically want to buy a collar for when he is an adult  but it seems like it would be best to wait

Thanks guys


----------

